

Show HN: HawkHire – Apply to European Startups with One Form - kcole16
https://www.hawkhire.com/europe

======
kcole16
Hey everyone!

I am the cofounder of HawkHire. We currently offer positions in London,
Berlin, Barcelona, Amsterdam, and Paris.

Happy to answer any questions!

------
akimc
It would be nice to know which startup you already have in thoses cities !

